# Follower Lamp @ aggresive knurler all for 6 bucks



## cathead (Jan 11, 2015)

This lamp has been laying around for a long time so I decided to make a
magnetic base lamp that would be movable from one machine to another
and also when mounted on the lathe would follow along with the carriage.  
It is really nice to have some intense light on the cutting tool area as one
can better see what is going on.   The magnetic base is sitting on the taper
attachment and follows along with the carriage when not making a taper. 

Also posted is an attachment of a single knurler I put together.  First of all
I purchased these 2 knurlers on E-Bay for 6 dollars.  They are huge and will
not fit in an ordinary knurling tool being at least an inch in diameter with a
5/16+ hole(probably metric).  This photo shows the knurler and the tool holder
I made along with the knurl on top of the tool holder showing the end product.  
This tool makes a very aggresive knurl and will be really handy for hand
tightening things.    To make this knurl, I  made a series of grooves with a
60 degree threading tool each 60 thou apart making a bunch of "rings" then knurl
over the rings and you get what you see on the tool holder. (Pyramids)


----------

